# A Rant About an Opera Film



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just on YouTube browsing some performances of Mozart operas when I came across a film version of Die Zauberflöte made in 2006. This weird production seems to be set in trench warefare in WWI which is definitely the most obvious place to set a light-hearted singspiel about love, honesty and courage! In act 1 probably the most striking part is when The Queen of the Night appears to sing her recitive and aria, ON A TANK!!!! I mean, what is the world coming to???






Later in the film (act 1 finale) you can see how blatantly obvious it is that the director wanted this film to be as politically correct as possible by having a chorus of workers made up of both men and women from pretty much every country imaginable, getting rid of any signs of racism and sexism. But is saying this, the character of Monostatos isn't even meant to look like someone with an African background at all. I'm not saying that we are meant to be sexist and racist, but has political correctness gone too far?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I seem to be a bit cranky.

Political correctness is a very good thing, but with Mozart opera performances/films, I prefer tradition.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

I can't believe i didn't know about this! Kenneth Branagh of all people!!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was just on YouTube browsing some performances of Mozart operas when I came across a film version of Die Zauberflöte made in 2006. This weird production seems to be set in trench warefare in WWI which is definitely the most obvious place to set a light-hearted singspiel about love, honesty and courage! In act 1 probably the most striking part is when The Queen of the Night appears to sing her recitive and aria, ON A TANK!!!! I mean, what is the world coming to???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that libretto does seem to pose a problem for contemporary stage directors and audiences. This past summer, our local opera company performed _Die Zauberflöte _and wiggled around the more obnoxious parts by providing a very approximate English translation in the surtitles.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

The libretto was adapted into English by Stephen Fry who is a well known celebrity in my part of the world.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm, normally I would be on board with you ComposerOfAvantGarde (nice ring to that), but that clip has actually intrigued me quite a bit. The production values actually look good, and in a world where inane stupidity rules modern productions (see LA Opera Ring), some thought and talent went into this one... is it on DVD?


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

I´ve just finished watching _The Magic Flute_ on TV , recorded at the Salzburg Festival 2006 and I must say that I´ve really enjoyed it. Diana Damrau, as Queen of the Night, has impressed me above the other singers but wonderful on the whole with a colourful and "magical" staging.

I can´t insert videos but here´s the link for those who might be interested:






(Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Konzertvereinigung Staatsopernchor, Riccardo Muti (conductor) 
Pierre Audi (directed)
René Pape (Sarastro), Paul Groves (Tamino) Genia Kühmeier (Pamina), Christian Gerhaher (Papageno), Irena Baspalovaite (Papagena), Diana Damrau (Queen of the Night))


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Hmmm, normally I would be on board with you ComposerOfAvantGarde (nice ring to that), but that clip has actually intrigued me quite a bit. The production values actually look good, and in a world where inane stupidity rules modern productions (see LA Opera Ring), some thought and talent went into this one... is it on DVD?


It is on DVD. I haven't got it (and most likely never will :lol: ) but it should be available at least to order online.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jflatter said:


> The libretto was adapted into English by Stephen Fry who is a well known celebrity in my part of the world.


He is a well known celebrity here too. Have you read this book?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

CameraEye said:


> I´ve just finished watching _The Magic Flute_ on TV , recorded at the Salzburg Festival 2006 and I must say that I´ve really enjoyed it. *Diana Damrau, as Queen of the Night*, has impressed me above the other singers but wonderful on the whole with a colourful and "magical" staging.


The QUEEN OF THE *BROCCOLIS*! I haven't seen it, although I've seen Diana's bits, and they always make me chuckle.






I do prefer the 2006 ROH production. What an amazing, amazing production.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Stephen Fry is a big Wagnerite, good man, good man.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got the Branagh movie. It's a reasonably intriguing production but let down by indifferent singing except for René Pape. Stick to YouTube, guys.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I am watching this on YouTube right now and enjoying it tremendously. True the singing is not great, but it's not bothering me that much because I'm finding the production so interesting and inventive.

It has never been released in the US and there is no Region 1 or region-free DVD available! So YouTube is the only option and already I feel as though there are some gaps. However, I'm still watching.

(I was also interested in that Don Giovanni film in English that's just come out on DVD--it has also not been released on Region 1 or region-free. it looks VERY dark and brutal but also fascinating.)


----------

